# Economy Lipo charger



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

Any hot tips for economy Lipo chargers for 1-2s? With a charge rate of 8-10 amps? I am doing a little research and want to hear what everyone else has found out there. Thanks in advance. Looking for new prices.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

check out www.hobbypartz.com they have a nice line and good prices.


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

There is no economy charger that will charge at 8-10 amps.
Butch


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't have any lipos over 5000 mah so I never need more than 5 amps.

I would agree that it would be difficult to find an ecomomy charger capable of 10 amps for lipo CC CV charge pattern.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The MRC 989 and the TC 1030 might be what you want. Or the ice is cheaper at 8 amps.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

The Imax B6 is a decent charger and decent price I have them for $45 shipped 
They only do 5 amps which is the only set back. It depends on what you want low cost or High amp charge I and a couple others have searched all over the world for a decent high amp charger for a decent cost. I have not found one for less than $100 that can charge over 6 amps


----------



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

Good stuff guys. That's what I was looking for. These chargers aren't for me. I'm trying to help a friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Csaari77 (Jan 8, 2010)

Check out the Orion Clubman Lipo. It won't do 10 amps, but it has some nice features, costs around $55.00, and is backed by the Orion name.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The 150-200 watt Chinese chargers are also 10 amp limit and can be had for about $60-80.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I believe the checkpoint 1030 will charge up to 10amps. I use the thunder power 610


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

The Duratrax onyx 230 will be a bargin. Will do up to 10,000mah and 7amp. Has built in AC / DC power option and will charge any battery type and size you attach it to. $80-85 and you don't have to be a rocket scientest to operate.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I use this charger (well its a sky charger B6AC from hobbypartz) It works so well i bought a second one for the kid to use.


----------

